# Photo Journal 29gal Tanganyikan community (updated)



## dcorolla05 (Aug 12, 2006)

Hello here is a picture of my new tank setup. The tank is a standard 29gal and I plan on keeping a few Tangs and a few dithers... right now tank still cycling..

Do you think this is enough rock work for 1 Brichardi, 2 JulioChromis, and perhaps a Calvus or Comp?









The reason I mention these particular fish is because I used to have a tang tank with this combo and they all got along pretty well in a 28gal bowfront. The 29 is longer and about the same height.

Filtration is a Emporer 280, lighting will be a twin bulb T-5 FW fixture.


----------



## califjewls (Dec 28, 2008)

IMO you need to have more hiding places, more caves and such.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Very interesting rock - might compete to much for attention from your fish :wink:

What sort of rock is that?


----------



## dcorolla05 (Aug 12, 2006)

Razzo said:


> Very interesting rock - might compete to much for attention from your fish :wink:
> 
> What sort of rock is that?


I'm not 100% sure, of course the store where I purchased the rock didn't know either. I've heard that its some kind of sand stone or rainbow rock. It had a lot of clay on the outside of the rock which I had to brush off before I could use.

thx for the indirect complement. I think I may buy some more rock this coming up weekend prior to stocking.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Typically, I'll have about five times that amount of rock for rock dwelling substrate spawners.


----------



## dcorolla05 (Aug 12, 2006)

So I guess the verdict is in. I need more rock... I do have some holes to fill in I'm sure. Should I add more of this style rock or add some slabs of red slate?

I also think I'll try to find some cobalt colored river rock but not sure where to find it.


----------



## dcorolla05 (Aug 12, 2006)

well I added some more rock. It may not look like it but I now have about 6 or more caves and crevices for the fish to hide in. Please let me know how the rock-work looks and which of the two arrangements look better.

here are new pics sorry for cloudiness...

Option A

















Option B


----------



## Charlutz (Mar 13, 2006)

I think it might work better if you split the rock into two taller piles with open sand in the middle. Gives you more territories. The fish might claim caves, but are more likely to claim space, if that makes sense.


----------



## JimInAugusta (Mar 16, 2007)

You need more parking. The elderly fish are really going to complain if you dont have close in parking.

That rock is really pretty cool looking. Lots of visual movement.


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

Play with the rock piles some more while you are waiting on your cycle, it"ll help pass the time...
A stack or pile in each back corner seems like a good idea.
If you add some rock, use neutral color ones to blend and slow the "movement" and not contrast with of the ones you have.

FYI:
Your heater is underwater. I think it is the type that has maximum and minimum water lines on it, below the blue temp. adjustment on the top. 
I ruined one that way. :roll:

Side note:
In regards to heater/rock placement, how about putting the tall rock infront of it, or simpler yet, move the heater behind the tall rock to hide it.
The filter intake blends in with the back, so it looks fine.

Just curious:
I like the color of the wood in your stand. Could you post a pict. of it or describe it?
Thanks,


----------



## dcorolla05 (Aug 12, 2006)

Alicem thanks for the feedback. I have some serious changes to consider. Just when I thought I had it all dialed in. I was hoping that the rock wouldnt seem over the top.

here is a pic of the stand I have. I purchased at a store that has really "smart pets"t. At first I didnt care for it but my wife insisted and I've come to like it too.


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

really "smart pets" :lol:

Your stand looks nice, like a piece of furniture. I see why she insisted. :wink: 
Thanks for taking time to post the pict.



> I have some serious changes to consider. Just when I thought I had it all dialed in. I was hoping that the rock wouldnt seem over the top.


It'll be fine. Re-arranging and tweaking will keep you interacting with the tank until time for fish.
I'm constantly playing with my tanks (with fish in 'em). 
opcorn: "mixin' it up" alittle.


----------



## dcorolla05 (Aug 12, 2006)

I hate doing it because I know that rock placement is subjective. It also makes me feel like I'm obsessed with how the tank looks.. Which I'll admit that I am...

I'm so glad my wife is supportive.. however when I ask her opinion she often tells me that "I dont care"



alicem said:


> really "smart pets" :lol:
> 
> Your stand looks nice, like a piece of furniture. I see why she insisted. :wink:
> Thanks for taking time to post the pict.
> ...


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm worried about your heater. Did you check it?
Here is a link to a pict. of the one I ruined:
http://a1272.g.akamai.net/7/1272/1121/2 ... 2941-i.jpg
And this is the description:


> The TS Automatic Aquarium Heaters by JÃ¤ger are produced with superior materials and expert craftmanship. Advanced sensor holds temperature steady! Features heavy-duty 2mm thick, shock-resistant Pyrex glass construction. Temperature adjustable from 64Â° to 90Â°F. Thermostat is accurate from Â±0.5Â°. Six foot double insulated power cord and suction-cup attachment included. *Submersible to water line on heater*. Perfect for fresh or saltwater use.


hth,


----------



## dcorolla05 (Aug 12, 2006)

Thats the one I have at home. I used to work in a fish store and we kept several of them submersed in the sumps without any problems. I do believe what you are saying because I've heard some horror stories and read how the UL wont allow this to be considered a submersible heater. When I get home I'll check it out. (still at work)



alicem said:


> I'm worried about your heater. Did you check it?
> Here is a link to a pict. of the one I ruined:
> http://a1272.g.akamai.net/7/1272/1121/2 ... 2941-i.jpg
> And this is the description:
> ...


----------



## dcorolla05 (Aug 12, 2006)

Final attempt (for now)... I once again re-arranged my rocks to allow for separate territories. I think I did a fairly good job considering the limited space in the tank. BTW there is room behind the rocks for additional hiding spots. I'm hoping that the plants have enough room to grow out.

Alicem: I went ahead and moved the heater up to the suggested water line. Thankfully its to a point where its not sticking out of the tank.

what do you think?>>> Is it a success?


----------



## califjewls (Dec 28, 2008)

It looks a bit symetrical with both plants in the center. You still need more rock, stack it higher on one side, hiding intake, heater, etc. Use the pieces in the back to stack and create all kinds of levels. You are stacking 1 rock on top of the next without staggering it creating all kinds of caves, if that makes sense.

Have you looked under the "your tanks" part of this forum to get ideas about rock stacking from other members tanks? That helps a lot.


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

I like it better this way.  
Small julies and a brichardi should be able to find their own "space" in that set up.

Live with it a while and see how you feel about it in a couple weeks.
After your tank is cycled and you add your fish, you may get the notion to re work things.

Are you considering adding some vallisneria or other live plants?  This might be a good time to try something new out.
Julies, brichardi and calvus will leave plants alone and they seem to appreciate the cover.

Have fun with it.


----------



## Whitespy9 (Oct 8, 2007)

I have some of the same rocks! They used to look like that!!!

Now they are covered in algae begging for some cleaning.

If you are interested in what I came up with here is a shot of my tank. I've since added quite a bit more of that rock.
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... &&start=15


----------



## dcorolla05 (Aug 12, 2006)

I finally received the light I ordered online. It's a Aqualight T-5 fixure made by Coralife. the fixture has 2 x 18w bulbs specially for enhancing Freshwater tanks.


















The tank is much brighter now and I'm sure the plants will enjoy this...


----------



## dcorolla05 (Aug 12, 2006)

Over the weekened I managed to get the first of the Tanganyikans I could find. I picked up 1 Brichardi Daffodil and 3 Juliochromis (not exactly sure which type). I also purchased 3 dwarf rainbows one of which got stuck in between a "rock and a hard place" and got nipped pretty good so I took him out to feed to my CA/SA cichlids.

*bagged!!*
















*Freedom!!!*


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

Uh, oh, question time  
How are the fish doing?
The Brichardi looks like a nice one. Did it color up right away?
It's good you could find 3 julies. Have you figured out which ones they are?
Keep an eye on the ammonia.
Are you still going to get calvus if you can find them?


----------



## dcorolla05 (Aug 12, 2006)

Hey there.....

well here's the scuttlebutt... The Julies and Brichardi are doing great. I did a small water change about a week after I got the fish. Water condition is looking good and everyone is eating. Monday I added 2 more dwarf rainbows for dithers as two of the last three have died. I think due to aggression.

I'm having a load of algae buildup already which I think is due to the 36w fixture I have on the tank. The pleco better start doing his job.

today at the LFS I found what looked to be a tanganyikan but not certain of the specis, it was mostly reddish brown (like a rusty cichlid) but with blue outline on his tail fin. I introducted him to the tank but the Brichardi was relentless on it so I took it out.

I may get a calvus down the road but I'm gonna stick with what I have now.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

Those juli's look like j. regani to me, which get quite large. The other fish may be in for a bad time if
two pair up. I think you're wise to stick with what you have for now to see how it goes.

Nice tank, though, I like it. You may find that it works best as either a single species or singleton tank 
due to the small size. Things may seem to be going really well, but then they hit maturity, start pairing, 
and everything changes.


----------



## dcorolla05 (Aug 12, 2006)

prov356 said:


> Those juli's look like j. regani to me, which get quite large. The other fish may be in for a bad time if
> two pair up. I think you're wise to stick with what you have for now to see how it goes.


I concur with what you say, I was surprised to see how agressive the Brichardi was to the new arrival. I'm very quick to take out the extremly week or agressive depending on type of fish. Once the Regani's pair up I'll take out the 3rd wheel.

btw dwarf rainbows dont appear to be very good dithers. when these get chomped I prob go with danio's or aussie rainbows.


----------



## iamnotjackjohnson (Aug 4, 2004)

I've had a bunch of those jager heaters fully submersed and I've never had any issues with any of them.

That may not be recommended though, just my experience.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

dcorolla05 said:


> Thats the one I have at home. I used to work in a fish store and we kept several of them submersed in the sumps without any problems. I do believe what you are saying because I've heard some horror stories and read how the UL wont allow this to be considered a submersible heater. When I get home I'll check it out. (still at work)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is an awesome heater! My only grip is the suction cups have too much memory and don't hold as well as other heaters do. The heater is so goood that the bad suction cups are not a deal killer for me. I am working on a ******* fix for that.

About the submersible issue, I do know people who use them as a submersable and have had no problems. I follow their recommendations and do not use them as a submersable. Anyway, you got yourself an excellent heater.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

dcorolla05 said:


> *Freedom!!!*


LOL, you just proved my point :lol: Your rocks are way too nice :wink: My eyes don't care about your great looking fish and they keep moving to the amazing colors on that rock in the background. I am afraid to tell you (again) that you did too good of a job on your rocks.


----------



## dcorolla05 (Aug 12, 2006)

Thx for the compliments Razzo. The rocks are starting to look a bit more natural looking cause they are starting to get covered in some algae. I kept the lights off yesterday to cut back the algae somewhat.



Razzo said:


> dcorolla05 said:
> 
> 
> > *Freedom!!!*
> ...


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

What color is the algae?



dcorolla05 said:


> Thx for the compliments Razzo. The rocks are starting to look a bit more natural looking cause they are starting to get covered in some algae. I kept the lights off yesterday to cut back the algae somewhat.


----------



## dcorolla05 (Aug 12, 2006)

its a brownish color, on some of the rocks, plants, and gravel, glass in some places. I'm thinking it may be diatoms. I will lileky do a small water change to cut back the algae.

I bristlenose pleco doesn't appear to be doing his job yet...



Razzo said:


> What color is the algae?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

I have been told the rubbernose/bulldog pleco will eat brown algae. I am in search of a few.



dcorolla05 said:


> its a brownish color, on some of the rocks, plants, and gravel, glass in some places. I'm thinking it may be diatoms. I will lileky do a small water change to cut back the algae.
> 
> I bristlenose pleco doesn't appear to be doing his job yet...
> 
> ...


----------



## danielratti (Feb 17, 2008)

Rubber nose will eat the brown algae also pitbull plecos will eat brown also.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

By the time you get the fish and they are quarantined and settled into the tank, the brown algae-diatoms will be gone. Time enough if a green algae problem develops later to choose a fish...I'd go with bristlenose pleco. I have 5 of them, one in every tank and two in the 125G.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

DJRansome said:


> By the time you get the fish and they are quarantined and settled into the tank, the brown algae-diatoms will be gone.


I wish that were true (and I have been fanatical about mainteance). I finally got some phosguard. I'd like something that would eat this stuff as I can't seem to get rid of it.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The diatoms are soft and just wipe off. Helps you get used to the fact that algae is going to cover some of you stuff...brown or green, LOL!


----------



## AdAndrews (May 9, 2009)

whats the stocking list for your tank, i plan to have mine fairly similar(size wise)


----------

